# Osteotomy - two seperate tarsal bones



## raemitch78 (Feb 8, 2011)

My doc performed a Medical Cuneiform Osteotomy and a Cubiod Osteotomy of the same foot through seperate incisions.  Can I charge 28304 for the cuneiform and 28304-59 for the cubiod?

Any thoughts would be extremely appreciated!  thanks!!!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

yes I would code that like you would. 28304, 28304-59.


----------



## raemitch78 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.  I just wanted to make sure that I was on the right track!  : )  Appreciate it!!!


----------

